# Opening Morning Turkey Story



## gbaumer (Mar 23, 2012)

After 3 years of turkey hunting and many close calls... here is my story. 

I made it up to the area I was going to hunt on Sunday night. I hiked around for about two hours looking for birds, signs of birds, etc but only saw one lone hen. I had seen many birds in the area the previous two years, so I knew they were in there somewhere. The next morning I hiked in before the sun came up and setup in a spot that I had a good feeling about. Just as it started getting light, I heard a gobble about 100 yards up the hill from me. I had good cover between me and where the bird gobbled so I got up and moved in a little bit closer. I setup my decoy in a clearing where I thought I'd heard the bird and waited. About 5 minutes later I heard the gobble again...this time I was about 50 yards. Maybe a little bit too close, but I waited. This was it, what I'd been waiting for, I was going to drop one only 15 minutes into my hunt. 

After about 15 more gobbles and some serious noise being made in the tree I heard a group of turkeys fly down to the ground. I softly called one time and was immediately met with a gobble. They were so close already I could hear each turkey individually clucking, putting, and walking around the dry leaves just above me on a steep bank. I only called a couple more times within about a 30 minute window and the Tom gobbled back each time but he wouldn't come out of the thick trees. The group of turkeys was in a thick band of oak trees so I couldn't see them until they would be about 25 yards out but i was almost certain they could see my decoy already. 

After about 45 minutes on the ground the group of hens began making their way up the steep hill, further and further away. Each time I called the Tom would gobble but he was also distancing himself following the hens. I waited until they were about 150 yards out before I started to make my move. I slowly made my way up the hill behind them only I was going on an angle to hopefully cut them off at a saddle in the ridge another 500 or so vertical feet up. The hill was so steep I could touch the hill while standing straight up. It took me a while but I finally made it to the saddle and I could tell the group of turkeys were heading my way. Just as they were coming into range the entire group made a whole bunch of noise and then took off and flew down the hill. Down they went, over a ridge, still flying, over two ridges, three ridges, and down the drainage until they were out of sight. I stood there in complete shock and disappointment. 

Now that I was on the highest part of the area I took some time to glass and listen. I heard some gobbling down an adjacent drainage but it was pretty far away. I figured it was my only option at that point so I started back down. 10 or so minutes into the hike I decided to stop and give out a gobble call. To my surprise I was answered. Not once, not twice, not three times, but four!! I could not tell how many were in the group but they were on the way....and quickly. I picked up my pace closing the distance and gobbled again. Immediately came another set of gobbles. I could tell they were practically running straight at me. I estimated them to be about 70 yards out so I set up my decoy and ran back to find a spot to sit down. Just as I could get my butt on the ground they were on me. 15 yards out comes a group of 5 jakes over the ridge. They slam on the breaks as soon as they see my decoy and stick their heads in the air with curiosity. This would have been the perfect moment, had I been ready but they busted me with my gun in my lap and my hands at my sides. I tried not to panic and just watched. 

The group gobbled again and then set out on a 45 degree angle away from me. As soon as they got behind a set of trees I raised my gun and called very softly. They all gobbled back and turned around. I had them at 30 yards, chose the biggest one I could pick out, and pulled the trigger. Down he went. The others stood there wondering what the **** had just happened. I came exploding out of my stance in a full on sprint and tackled my bird before the others even knew I was there. As I pinned my bird down to the ground I watched as the other Toms high tailed it out of there. I had definitely shot the biggest bird and my hunt was over at 8 am opening morning. 

The beard was probably about 5 inches long (I accidentally left it where I cleaned the bird) The tail feathers had quite a bit of white in them, so I assume its a Merriam (Let me know if I am mistaken). Great size bird for a jake with plenty of meat that is bound for the smoker. 

I feel blessed to have had this experience. Something I will remember forever. The tail-fan drying in my garage will be one sweet reminder. 

Happy Hunting


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Congrats, strong work. I've been out twice and have only see a few birds. It was COLD this morning. 

Not sure about Merriam or not but a great bird.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome! thats how i wish my opening morning would have gone. Instead, my alarm malfunctioned and I didn't get into my hunting spot till about 8a.m. ended up only seeing one bird, a hen that i bumped out of a thicket, but it was still fun, and i'll be back out soon. Congrats on your bird!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

gbaumer said:


> The tail feathers had quite a bit of white in them, so I assume its a Merriam (Let me know if I am mistaken).


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong: 
Primary wing feathers on the Rios are mainly black with small white accent bars, while the Merriams are white with small black accents.

Looking at these pictures, the wings are mostly black with small white bars, which would lead me to believe it's more Rio.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats
I would agree with PBH, more Utah hybrid Rio, Merrriams are more mountain turkeys, were r Rio's are more river bottoms, but all turkey in Utah are Hybrid of both, which isn't a bad thing because thats why their doing so well.
If you looked at a true Rio or a true Merriams you would find ur bird looks like neither.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on your hunt. Nice big Jake and...real pretty. Also sounds like a great learning experience for you. Your story is very typical of young hunters on a learning curve.


----------

